# Annem de güzel börekler açar mıydı?



## FlyingBird

*Annem de güzel börekler açar mıydı?*

Why 'açar mıydı'? Why not 'yapar mıydı'?


----------



## SARI7

It is what you say with böreks. They are "açılır" rather than "yapılır".
Probably it is because of how they are made.


----------



## FlyingBird

SARI7 said:


> It is what you say with böreks. They are "açılır" rather than "yapılır".
> Probably it is because of how they are made.


teşekkürler 

One more question 

Do you say açmak only for böreks or there is another things in kitchen that you say with acmak instead yapmak?

i guess yapmak can be used in any case while acmak is not always correct? 

for example:

would be correct to say 'corba nasıl acılır' or 'corba nasıl yapılır' is only correct?

is there any rule when to use acmak and when yapmak?


----------



## Black4blue

*Açmak* is used for the meals made of *dough*. And for what SARI7 said, you can also use _yapmak_. It's not wrong. 
_Börek yapmak/açmak
Baklava yapmak/açmak
_


----------



## Rallino

I think it has to do with whether or not you prepare the dough yourself. 
If you buy it from a baker, then you don't relaly _açmak_ it, so… or maybe it's just me who makes this difference.


----------



## FOIP

But it should not forgotten that "dough" is rather a pre version of the final product since you are the one who make "açmak" after you buy the dough from baker, right?


----------



## Rallino

We're talking about hamur and yufka, right?
Açmak means spreading 'hamur' into 'yufka'.
You can buy the final product (yufka) in a baker. So you don't have to 'açmak' it yourself.
Am I wrong?


----------



## FOIP

Yeah, in that sense you're right  I just haven't encounter any baker that sells "yufka". As far as I know there are generally "yufkacı" for selling yufka  That was the point I was trying to make.


----------

